# Suggestions On Plant Ideas



## rubadub (Feb 9, 2012)

so i planted my tank with a bunch of plants
pretty much the following
Echinodorus Amazonicus
Echinodorus Tenellus
Ludwigia sp Repens
Hygrophilia Polysperma
Vallisneria Gigantea
Vallisneria Torta
Java Moss
Crinum Thaianum
Egeria Densa
Cryptocoryne Wendtii

i'm liking the look of the right side of the tank
not so much the left
figured i could get some new plants in place of the vals or move the vals around
anyway any suggestions are welcome since my aquascaping talents are laughable lol
heres a pic of my current tank


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Personally I love the look of your tank... It's not necessarily a good idea to heavily plant a tank because you'll often end up never seeing your fish. Just curious... what type (t8, t5) and wattage is your light? I'm planning on a similar setup with my 200 gallon and I'm not sure what lighting I should buy. Also, what substrate did you use? Anything below the sand?

Thanks


----------

